# trolling motor size for 16 ft tracker



## Just_Chuck (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a tracker 16 pro with 35 hp mercury and most of the lakes around me I cant fish because of electric regs or engine size.
Without taking the main engine off the transom, would a 86 pound thrust trolling motor be able to move me around good? I also have a 55 bow mount. Or should I downsize or remove the main motor?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Drock (Aug 10, 2017)

I think 86# thrust would be most adequite. I have a 92 Tracker with a 45# thrust at bow and move along just fine for fishing. With an 86# at the stern I think on limited motor lake it would be nice for moving along.

Show us what you catch.


----------



## eshaw (Aug 10, 2017)

I have a 16 foot flat bottom with a 75# Motorguide unit and it moves my boat easily. The 86 should be adequate.


----------



## Jim (Aug 11, 2017)

you have 24 volt or 36 volt? I have a 70lb 24V on my boat and I am going to dump it when I sell off one of my kids. :LOL2: 

My boat is 18 feet though.


----------



## eshaw (Aug 13, 2017)

Jim said:


> you have 24 volt or 36 volt? I have a 70lb 24V on my boat and I am going to dump it when I sell off one of my kids. :LOL2:
> 
> My boat is 18 feet though.



Mine is a 24v unit.


----------

